# Canadian or US Army Wool Blanket?



## 171292 (19 Dec 2013)

Hey, just wondering if anyone here has ever used one of these blankets:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANADIAN-ARMY-BLANKET-WOOL-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-17K-NT-/281225461741?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item417a57ffed&_uhb=1

If so, how good are they, and how do they compare to the US army ones?  I know these are smaller in size than their US counterparts (Canadian ones are 70" x 55" while the US ones are 84" x 66") but are they worth the higher price as the Canadian ones cost approx $50 shipping included, while I can get a US army wool blanket for approx. $30 shippping included.  Thanks!


----------



## 171292 (19 Dec 2013)

And in case anyone is wondering, I would be mostly using it for camping and hiking.  Weight for me isn't an issue, and I figure a wool blanket could also have it's uses around the house for our cold Canadian winters!


----------



## dangerboy (19 Dec 2013)

If you are using it for camping and around the house, I would look at something else.  Look at a fleece blanket you will find them more comfortable, a lot of people find the wool blankets real itchy.


----------



## Stoker (19 Dec 2013)

171292 said:
			
		

> Hey, just wondering if anyone here has ever used one of these blankets:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANADIAN-ARMY-BLANKET-WOOL-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-17K-NT-/281225461741?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item417a57ffed&_uhb=1
> 
> If so, how good are they, and how do they compare to the US army ones?  I know these are smaller in size than their US counterparts (Canadian ones are 70" x 55" while the US ones are 84" x 66") but are they worth the higher price as the Canadian ones cost approx $50 shipping included, while I can get a US army wool blanket for approx. $30 shippping included.  Thanks!



Wow 30 bucks for a fire blanket! Used them for years on the ship and kept me warm enough, in fact the current one I have on my rack was manufactured in 1952!


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (19 Dec 2013)

Definitely look to a actual camping shop for a modern thermal blanket. It will be cheaper, lighter, slimmer and more effective than a wool blanket.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2013)

Wool will keep you warm, even when wet.


----------



## 171292 (19 Dec 2013)

As well, for me anyways, itchiness (if that's even a word) isn't really a factor because the blanket is most likely going to spend most of it's time on my bed inbetween sheets.  And for wanting a wool blanket, wool blankets are getting more and more expensive, while becooming all the more harder to find in good condition and something like this would also feature as a collector's item in a few years.  But if anyone here has any opinions on these Canadian blankets vs the US army ones, any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Lightguns (19 Dec 2013)

Lovely piece of kit. Carry one canoeing. They make great sleeping bags, shelters and even pouch is. They will repel a certain amount water on the move and insulate even when wet. They have become hard to find after the bush rafter movement took off.


----------



## 171292 (19 Dec 2013)

So I guess these blankets are a love them or hate them type deal, correct?  Thanks for all the replies guys, but my initial question still hasn't been answered...  One of these blankets or one of the US army-type blankets?  And, to re-iterate my point, I'm looking for a wool blanket, not a fleece blanket or synthetic/ cotton blanket...  a wool blanket!


----------



## Lightguns (19 Dec 2013)

Ours they are thicker.


----------



## 171292 (19 Dec 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Ours they are thicker.



Thanks for your input!  But does thicker = better?  Like, are the Canadian ones higher quality, softer, or are they just thicker?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2013)

I would think the R value would be greater.


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2013)

Yes, thicker = better. George is correct, higher R Value therefore warmer.

And to answer your first question, I suspect all current and former members on this site have encountered those blankets many times during their career. And you could probably assume that some of us may have actually used that very blanket.


----------



## 171292 (19 Dec 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Yes, thicker = better. George is correct, higher R Value therefore warmer.
> 
> And to answer your first question, I suspect all current and former members on this site have encountered those blankets many times during their career. And you could probably assume that some of us may have actually used that very blanket.



Thanks!  I assumed that most people here had experience with these blankets, just I was wondering if there was anyone here who had experience with both this blanket AND the US Army one for comparison purposes.  Appreciate the input, I guess I'll be putting an order in soon for one!


----------



## devil39 (20 Dec 2013)

171292 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I assumed that most people here had experience with these blankets, just I was wondering if there was anyone here who had experience with both this blanket AND the US Army one for comparison purposes.  Appreciate the input, I guess I'll be putting an order in soon for one!



I worked with a hard core old Reg Fc Warrant Officer in the early 1990s when i was RSS.  When i went to the field with "Ranger Blankets"  and Goretex  he went to the field with CF Wool blanket bedrolls.  He never complained, always warm when wet and he felt it was worth the weight.... I still thought i was smarter than him


----------



## 171292 (20 Dec 2013)

devil39 said:
			
		

> I worked with a hard core old Reg Fc Warrant Officer in the early 1990s when i was RSS.  When i went to the field with "Ranger Blankets"  and Goretex  he went to the field with CF Wool blanket bedrolls.  He never complained, always warm when wet and he felt it was worth the weight.... I still thought i was smarter than him



Yeah, I have a poncho liner, Italian army sleep system, and US Gore-tex bivy, but was just looking for something a bit more traditional for camping and related activities.  And damn, that IS one hardcore WO!


----------



## Towards_the_gap (30 Dec 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Wool will keep you warm, even when wet.



Wool also keeps you wet, even in the warm.


----------



## q_1966 (1 Jan 2014)

Can't go wrong with history, Wool is an ancient fabric.


----------



## 171292 (5 Jan 2014)

Well, the blanket just arrived in the mail yesterday, and I have to say, it is a very well built piece of kit.  Definitely thicker and heavier than the US ones (local surplus store had them in stock), which could be a pro or a con, depends on how you look at it...


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jan 2014)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Can't go wrong with history, Wool is an ancient fabric.



So is felt, get yourself some authentic Cossack boots and get back to me after a 10 kit bag drag...  ;D


----------

